# Topics > Robotics > Smartphone robots >  SmartBot, programmable phone robot, Overdrive Robotics, Alsace, France

## Airicist

youtube.com/OverdriveRobotics

----------


## Airicist

Article "SmartBot puts your smartphone to a new use"

by Ben Coxworth
March 5, 2013

----------


## Airicist

SmartBot - programmable smartphone robot

Published on Aug 31, 2013




> SmartBot is a programmable smartphone robot for entertainment and education that uses your Smartphone (Android , iPhone , iPod or Windows Phone) or a programmable development board (Arduino, FEZ, Netduino, Gadgeteer) as its brain, sensors and interfaces. It gives robot fans a complete mobile robotic platform, open and affordable, which lets them develop robotic applications, play games, enjoy interactive services and learn robotics.

----------

